
A potentially fatal blow against patent trolls - life2hack
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3153924/technology-law-regulation/a-potentially-fatal-blow-against-patent-trolls.html
======
Fjolsvith
This is so weird. Why does HN not notice these dupe submissions?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13311737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13311737)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13353736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13353736)

~~~
tinus_hn
Are reposts ok?

If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I just assumed that dupes were automatically flagged by the system, and not by
the admins.

